# Need Ideas: Mobile Loose Mineral Feeder



## Copperhead

I'm looking for some ideas for a Mobile/Portable way to feed loose mineral to beef cattle. I'm intensively managing the 9 cows grazing a 20 acre hillside. The hillside is partitioned into 12 individual paddocks with a 30ft alley around the perimeter. Their water is the creek at the bottom of the hill, their shade is the trees on the ridge. The elevation changes about 400 ft from the creek to the ridge.

I would like to place the minerals at the entrance of the open paddock to lesson the environmental impact (muddy dead zones!) and point the cattle in the direction of their supper. Right now, I am using the 50lb trace mineral blocks, but I know my cattle need better, especially when they calve.

Finally, I am trying to avoid spending $300 on a plastic 3-partition covered mineral feeder for just the 9 cows. Seems kinda steep!

Can you help? Pictures are worth thousands of words!

Copperhead


----------



## agmantoo

This is almost free and works fine and is portable. Should last many many years.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/cattle/452342-minerals.html


----------



## myersfarm

this is what I use....has a bolt on one side to hook chain on to pull around...take a 24 in truck tire and long J hook bolts


----------



## ramiller5675

If I ever get around to it, I'd like to build a portable mineral feeder/cattle rub similar to the ones described at:

An Integrated, Homemade, Portable Salt/Mineral Feeder and External Parasite Control Cattle Rub Tool

If you read through the entire article, there are a number of different versions of the same idea.


----------



## topside1

Why not build a few of these? Slightly Larger version of course for 9 head. Put one in every other paddock, not portable, but permanent...Or just one in a common location. This is all my cattle and goats use, stick their tounges in and enjoy.


----------



## unregistered41671

Build it from wood. Build a box (rectangle) and put 4 long posts on the corners. Tin roof on top. Nail a 2x8 to each side on the bottom of the posts and cut them at an angle on the ends to make it towable. Put a partition in the middle. One side for loose salt and the other for loose mineral. We used to build ours 4' wide and 8' long. It will last for many years and does not turn over easily. Wish I had a pic. Sorry.


----------



## agmantoo

I built this one some time back but am not overly fond of it. too time consuming if you need to move it.


----------



## unregistered41671

We built ours with a pitched roof. The roof was much smaller and was not hard to move.


----------



## Copperhead

Thank you all for your great ideas! I forgot to mention, when it comes to moving the mineral feeder around and UP the hill, I'm the tractor 

At this time, I'm leaning towards the plastic barrel with the tire. At least when its empty, I can roll it where I need it. Maybe I'll even make 2 of them and have one at the top, and one at the bottom . . . Hmmm.

The 2 tires intrigue me. They would definitely last a lifetime!

I had forgotten how useful the PVC feeder could be. Especially in a barn or shelter over the winter -- thinking about the goats here!

Thanks again!

Copperhead


----------



## myersfarm

the plastic barrel with the tire. do not roll very good the tire end out runs the barrel end but they are cheap $10 for barrel and bolts tires were free


----------



## PaulNKS

I just use a couple big tubs.... old protein tubs work great.


----------



## arnie

Get an old lawn mower frame r remove the motor drill a couple holes in a plastic barrell with a head size hole in the side have a couple small holes in the bottom for water to drain but not your minerals and bolt them together tis is easy to push around for you and the cows so tie it to a post or tree     life does'nt have to be complicated


----------



## Copperhead

arnie said:


> Get an old lawn mower frame r remove the motor drill a couple holes in a plastic barrell with a head size hole in the side have a couple small holes in the bottom for water to drain but not your minerals and bolt them together tis is easy to push around for you and the cows so tie it to a post or tree     life does'nt have to be complicated


Arnie

I had to read your post a couple of times to "get it". Now, I see a blue barrel on top a lawnmower, that I push across the yard. You're right, lift doesn't have to be complicated. Thanks!


----------



## cedarvalley

myersfarm said:


> this is what I use....has a bolt on one side to hook chain on to pull around...take a 24 in truck tire and long J hook bolts


I like this idea, if you have a two wheel dolly you could move this around very easily since you said your the tractor.


----------



## wvdexters

This is a great post. Thanks guys. This is exactly what I needed. I just changed over to using loose minerals instead of just blocks and have been looking for a good/inexpensive way to feed them free choice. These are great ideas.


----------



## boland398

bump


----------



## agmantoo

My more more recent mineral/salt feeder and when necessary insecticide applicator. No rust, no broken plastic, able to drag, stays upright, no cuts, no costs of any significance, lasts a long time, holds 100+ lbs., holds wick/sock, and cheap. I now have a wick/sock at each opening. Weather is too bad to go get a current pic. PS top tire is one of the truck tires that is double wide. Bottom tire is a typical tractor/trailer tire. Bolt tires together using stainless steel bolts, nuts and washers.


----------



## boland398

Does the tire sides do an adequate job of preventing rain water from getting on the minerals?


----------



## agmantoo

boland398 said:


> Does the tire sides do an adequate job of preventing rain water from getting on the minerals?


There is not enough overhang to stop the rain completely from getting into the trough created by the storage tire. However, I use enough minerals and salt that the animals do consume what minerals and salt that do get wet between fillings with ~100 mature animals using the feeder. I drag the feeder from area to area and the bottom tire does collect a lot of dirt and manure so it is bottom heavy and very rarely is the feeder overturned. I only recall it being overturned twice in the last year plus. The overturn was my fault due to letting the feeder get too low in supplement. This is the only trouble free feeder I have had and it was the cheapest of all.


----------



## BJ

This type of mineral feeder is not very expensive and will keep out the rain/snow. We found a good loose mineral mix at MFA and we use the weathervane style for minerals. We have found used ones at reasonable prices at farm auctions.


----------



## boland398

BJ, that is the feeder I have been looking to get (guessing they are called bull mineral feeders). I am guessing they work well?? I am using Kelp meal and a salt block for supplements, would like to avoid the kelp getting wet if entirely possible.


----------



## agmantoo

boland398

Those are OK mineral feeders provided you do not have many cattle. With a number of cattle the top unit will rip off. I went through 2 of this design in a matter of a few months. At ~$128 each I found them too pricey for my use.


----------



## Itsroger

We use the plastic barrel, when cutting the hole we leave about 1\2 attached to the top, use tie wire to hold it up for an overhang. Hardly ever rains in it, then hang it in a tree with a 3\8 or 1\2" rope so when the bull plays with it he can only swing it around. If\when you want to move it, just untie\cut the rope and take it to another location.


----------



## JALLEN

hi do you have the measurements on this feeder i would like to make some for my farm








[/QUOTE]


----------



## JALLEN

hey do u have some measurements on this feeder id like to build some for my farm 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## ycanchu2

Copperhead said:


> I'm looking for some ideas for a Mobile/Portable way to feed loose mineral to beef cattle. I'm intensively managing the 9 cows grazing a 20 acre hillside. The hillside is partitioned into 12 individual paddocks with a 30ft alley around the perimeter. Their water is the creek at the bottom of the hill, their shade is the trees on the ridge. The elevation changes about 400 ft from the creek to the ridge.
> 
> I would like to place the minerals at the entrance of the open paddock to lesson the environmental impact (muddy dead zones!) and point the cattle in the direction of their supper. Right now, I am using the 50lb trace mineral blocks, but I know my cattle need better, especially when they calve.
> 
> Finally, I am trying to avoid spending $300 on a plastic 3-partition covered mineral feeder for just the 9 cows. Seems kinda steep!
> 
> Can you help? Pictures are worth thousands of words!
> 
> Copperhead


you should be able to get a covered ground feeder for about $150.


----------



## WadeFisher

I use the Blue Barrel idea, but i built a skid out of scrap wood ( 6x6's) under it. It has a chain attached to it and I just hook the chain over the hitch of small tractor or 4 wheeler and put it where I want. I had mostly labor into mine. About and hour or so.


----------



## WadeFisher

agmantoo said:


> boland398
> 
> Those are OK mineral feeders provided you do not have many cattle. With a number of cattle the top unit will rip off. I went through 2 of this design in a matter of a few months. At ~$128 each I found them too pricey for my use.


I'd change brands. I have 2 of them that I've had for 2 and 3 years with year around use and have never had that happen. I've had them in pens with 15 finishing cattle weighing 1000lbs and no problem.


----------



## Gravytrain

WadeFisher said:


> I'd change brands. I have 2 of them that I've had for 2 and 3 years with year around use and have never had that happen. I've had them in pens with 15 finishing cattle weighing 1000lbs and no problem.


Yeah, my Tarter bull feeder has lasted years with virtually no signs of wear. I did mount it to a 4'x4' piece of 3/4" marine grade plywood and heavy nylon rope to drag it. I average about 70 head of Angus cross cattle.


----------

